# Doris Day



## granfire (Apr 22, 2011)

Is today her birthday?
TMC is showing a lot of her movies today


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 22, 2011)

The lady was one of my (natural) mother's favorite actresses of all time. 
As to a reason why Turner is honoring her today... maybe these bios should give the answer but her birthday is April 3rd. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doris_Day
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000013/bio http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000013/

Maybe the guys at Turner Broadcasting are just bored or she was next on the list.


----------



## granfire (Apr 22, 2011)

Not complaining. 

I loff her!


----------

